# Ridgid 18v batteries, do they ALL suck? Or just mine?



## The Cali Ex-Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

I recently bought a Ridgid cordless screw gun -- the big one with the screws that come in strips. One of the claims on the box was the "fast recharge cycle". Unfortunately, they forgot to mention the "evaluate" cycle. When the battery is warm, the charger sits and thinks about it for - ever until it starts charging. So, I'm trying to build a deck at my own house and it's taking me forever to install the decking because I have to stop every few boards and recharge the stupid [email protected]#$ I've started to take the batter out of the drill, put it in the freezer, and THEN the charger. I'd buy a back up battery, but they cost a fortune! Anyone else have any similar experience with this P.O.S. ?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

The Cali Ex-Pat said:


> I recently bought a Ridgid cordless screw gun -- the big one with the screws that come in strips. One of the claims on the box was the "fast recharge cycle". Unfortunately, they forgot to mention the "evaluate" cycle. When the battery is warm, the charger sits and thinks about it for - ever until it starts charging. So, I'm trying to build a deck at my own house and it's taking me forever to install the decking because I have to stop every few boards and recharge the stupid [email protected]#$ I've started to take the batter out of the drill, put it in the freezer, and THEN the charger. I'd buy a back up battery, but they cost a fortune! Anyone else have any similar experience with this P.O.S. ?


It sounds like you have a bad battery pack, you should be able to exchange it for another one at HD.

I have used Ridgid drills for years and only have 1 battery pack out of about 9 or 10 that has gone bad.


----------



## The Cali Ex-Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

*The weird thing is...*

I have another Ridgid cordless drill that is like some kind of engineering miracle. It's one of the little ones, battery is about the size of an egg, but goes for hours! The bigger screwdriver, has a way bigger battery, but runs out after about three strips of screws! Useless!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

They suck!! I have had many ridgid batteries, and while none have gone bad, they all never really hold much of a charge. I know what you mean about the charger too. If the battery is warm when you put it on, it wont start charging until it cools completely. I have seen this take up to two hours before. Sometimes the dewalt will refuse to charge when hot too. If you pull it out, wait a minute, and put it back in, it starts up fine. The only ridgid cordless I still use regularly is the 18v jigsaw.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The more you pay for your tools the better the batt tech will be. You can buy cheap 3000mah hours cells and expensive cells. This is the problem with ridgid as they use cheap battery tech and they are also underpowered for the type of tool so they do get to hot to quick. A lot of the new chargers have a built in colling system that blows air around the cells to cool them before chargeing and it can make a big difference. Chargeing a hot cell will only make it get even hotter as it cant accept the current your trying to push into it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, I have craploads of ridgid tools and batts... I also have a fridge in the trailer and we put the batteries in the freezer when they are hot. I have a number of bad ridgid batteries that I need to take apart and combine into a few working ones. 
I have a new 18V makita LXT kit for ME and I like it way better. As we grow I will buy more for the trailer but for now they have the ridgids.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If you have what I think you have, you simply have the Senco/Rigid collated screw gun. 

I can't imagine anybody using that for decks.


----------



## The Cali Ex-Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

*What CAN you imagine someone using it for?*

I was just thinking myself that maybe this is a tool designed more for sheetrock work?


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

yup the batteries go fast. then try to find some one close buy that will give you a new one. one of the 2 batteries lasted about 1 month....if even that. maybe we shouldnt have waited so long to get a new one and just took the drill back to HD


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Does Ridgid make anything that is top shelf?

I always have considered them as HO tools. Am I wrong?


----------



## The Cali Ex-Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

*Just what I have thought many times...*

At first, it seemed pretty cool, and maybe I was just imagining things about the battery flaking out so fast. Then had an employee using it who kept telling me it was a piece of ----. Thought maybe he was just not liking doing decking. Now it's become all too clear that I should have returned this thing months ago.... Live and learn I guess!


----------



## The Cali Ex-Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Does Ridgid make anything that is top shelf?
> 
> I always have considered them as HO tools. Am I wrong?



Come to find out, you may be correct indeed!

I've always like Yellow and Black !


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The Cali Ex-Pat said:


> I was just thinking myself that maybe this is a tool designed more for sheetrock work?


That's the only thing we use that thing for. 















Notice any similarities?:whistling


----------



## The Cali Ex-Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually, I don't know? Are Ridgid tool considered non-trade tools? I've just liked them because of the great warranty they offer.


----------



## The Cali Ex-Pat (Jun 4, 2008)

What's the one on the left? Very similar indeed. Black and Decker? Mattel?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

I switched from Dewalt to Ridgid, and prefer the Ridgid, one reason was because the batteries on the Dewalt would not keep a charge, the Ridgid batteries last longer and will hold a chrage longer, also they charge in 20 minutes and have a lifetime service policy, that includes batteries.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Gus Dering said:


> Does Ridgid make anything that is top shelf?
> 
> I always have considered them as HO tools. Am I wrong?


Rigid's portable table saw is one of the best, and they are a leader in plumbing tools without a doubt. We have two of these:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

This might not be the right time or place, but I've had battery problems with every cordless I've owned....I'd rather get a corded drill and mess with the cords if I'm doing anything repetive.

I have an 18V dewalt and a 14.4 makita.....I prefer my makita combined with a corded keyless $45 drill.

I haven't heard any worse about rigid than I have milwaukee, dewalt, makita or porter Cable. They all fail after time and abuse. I need a new cordless, but since I stpped using cordless for everything...I'm not sure I do.

I would only ever buy a 14.4 if it wasn't for the 1/2" chuck....


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't buy into the "fail" mentality of cordless batteries.

They have a clearly defined life stated by the manufacturer. I now own about 30 18 vt dewalt cordless batteries and they have all done about what the manufacturer said they would in regard to how many charges you are going to get with them before they are die and need to be replaced or repaired.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I will second that on the dewalt batteries. We have used them for over ten years and they go after about 18 months generally. We have started buying the new Nano lithiums and they seem to hold up pretty well. Haven't had one die yet and we put the first ones in use about 18 months ago. They seem to have more power when they are fully charged than the XRP Nicads do.


----------

